# Spinning: E-Spinner



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Looking for a basic sturdy e-spinner for the woolery at the farm I volunteer at.
Told them I would research and submit a short list.
I you have one, can you tell me the pros/cons of it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I did a fair bit of research into espinners. It's very much a case of you get what you pay for. I had intended on buying a cheaper espinner but in the end decided on the Firefly by Spinolution. What prompted me to buy this instead of the Hansen, similar price, is that you can get various size flyers. The smallest bobbin is 8oz, then 16oz, 32oz and 64oz. The 8oz holds a boatload of yarn. The bigger flyers are great if you're into art yarns.

All along I said I'd want the Hansen but the bobbins changed my mind. It's quite a bit heavier than the Hansen but has the motor within the box. So a very sturdy machine. I think it's bigger as well. I use mine on our boat so still a nice size for taking along.

Waiting time 4-6 weeks.

http://www.spinolution.com/firefly/


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a Hansen and love it. I did look at the Spinolution but was not impressed by the finish work. The vendor testing it out agreed with me for that price you should have a pretty finish. Of course that could have changed. If I remember correctly it was a bit more expensive. Having a 32 oz bobbin was not something I was particularly interested in
It's a very personal choice.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> It's a very personal choice.


Yes it is, but it is good to have some input which will help narrow down the possibilities. Thanks!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Yes it is, but it is good to have some input which will help narrow down the possibilities. Thanks!


It depends on what you'd like from the e spinner. I don't spin art yarns or thick. Most of my yarns are fingering with some DK depending on the fibre


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

desireeross said:


> It depends on what you'd like from the e spinner. I don't spin art yarns or thick. Most of my yarns are fingering with some DK depending on the fibre


We spin lace to worsted..


----------



## Ochosi (Nov 16, 2014)

I have the Hansen and so does most of my guild. It is well made and was originally designed by Kevin Hansen so his wife, Beth, could spin on their boat. It can be powered either by plugging into an AC source or a battery. There is a set of orifice adapters available so that you can adjust for knitting fine (small orifice) to large. The quality is first rate and the customer service excellent.

ETA: And its lightweight and easy to carry and sets up anywhere.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd like to second the comments about Kevin's customer service. At the start of TdF I decided to finally clean my Wollie Winder for the first time and ran into serious trouble. I went to their group and got many good suggestions, none of which helped. Kevin told me to call him. Now, the WW is not his product but he spent the better part of an hour guiding my husband and me through the steps to fix the problem. He did get me up and running but it did eventually have to go back for a fix. There was no need for him to do that. It was not his problem but I was one of his customers. Great people.


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

I purchased the Hansen. I think there is a learning curve and some adjustments to get used to. It is very well made. I still go back to my Louet S10 DT though.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I have an Ashford e-spinner which I love! I had a problem with it a couple of years ago and had amazing help from the company. I could not have been more impressed!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love my Hansen. 
It is quiet, large bobbins, easy to get it/out, works with portable battery, and very easy to carry around.


----------

